# TT aftermarket steering wheel install



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

Im stuck in Jersey for the summer doing my externship so I've got a good amount of time on my hands, so here's a quick thread.:thumbup:

So first things first, unplug the battery and turn your wheel with the key in to avoid it locking up.












There will be 2 bolts on the back you need to loosen with a torx-30. they don't come out but they release the airbag.











Once the airbag is released you need to unlatch the clip on the back.










Some threads say you need a triple square bit to get this bolt out but you can use a hex with no problems










Make sure the wheels straight so you have no problems when the new wheel is on, just remove the bolt and the wheel comes right off.










I got my hub adapter off ebay for 75$, they are also available on amazon.










Just line up the threads and tighten the bolt back into place.










My wheel took a few extra days to finally come in but im real happy with how it all turned out. Just screw in the 6 bolts and drive away:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice choice of wheel! 

Do you have an airbag light now? Or did you resistor it?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I see an airbag light on, but good DIY. It's much easier than I thought it'd be :beer:


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

18T_BT said:


> Nice choice of wheel!
> 
> Do you have an airbag light now? Or did you resistor it?


Yeah light is on, im going to look into getting a resistor. The install was super easy and well worth it. Very happy with the outcome:laugh:


----------

